# Großer Display?



## Balluardo (14. November 2011)

Ich bin recht angetan von diesem herrlichen großen 27 Zoll Display des Mac. Jetzt ist die Frage, gibt es etwas ähnliches für meinen PC? 
Gefunden habe ich den Acer X233 , einen 23 Zoll Display. Allerdings handelt es sich dabei um einen Wide Screen, was wohl bedeutet er ist einfach links und rechts ein kleines Stück größer, in der Höhe tut sich nichts.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Soulii (14. November 2011)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p680442_27Zoll--68-60cm--Asus-VE276Q-Schwarz-1920x1080-DSUB-DVI-D-DP-HDMI.html


----------



## Balluardo (14. November 2011)

Ja, das ging fix ..., so in etwa ... ganz genau, hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. Danke


----------



## Balluardo (14. November 2011)

Schwachstelle von dem Acer ist natürlich die Auflösung: [font=Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,]1920 x 1080 auf 27 Zoll[/font]
[font=Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,]Ich glaube der Apple hat [/font]2560 x 1440


----------



## Soulii (14. November 2011)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p732861_27Zoll--69-00cm--Dell-U2711-6ms-16-9.html

da


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. November 2011)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Schwachstelle von dem Acer ist natürlich die Auflösung: [font=Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,]1920 x 1080 auf 27 Zoll[/font]
> [font=Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,]Ich glaube der Apple hat [/font]2560 x 1440



Wieso Schwachstelle? Nennt sich halt "FullHD". Die ist nun mal bei dieser "schiefen" Auflösung von 1920x1080.


----------



## Balluardo (14. November 2011)

@ Soulii: Bei dem von Dell bin ich nun auch gelandet. Mal sehen...
@ kaepteniglo: Auf einem 27 Zoll Monitor ist das Bild dann aber nicht so scharf, wie eben auf dem Apple Display.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2011)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Frage, gibt es etwas ähnliches für meinen PC?


da apple ja auch der erfinder des monitors ist sicher nicht   

http://gh.de/?cat=monlcd19wide&xf=98_2560x1600~98_2560x1440&sort=p


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

Kann man sich ja fast einen 32" FullHD Fernseher kaufen. *g*


----------



## painschkes (14. November 2011)

_Der hat aber dann immernoch eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 ;-)_


----------



## Saji (14. November 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der hat aber dann immernoch eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 ;-)_



Glaub mir... du sitzt da nicht nah genug dran um den Unterschied zu erkennen. *g*


----------



## Balluardo (14. November 2011)

Man müsste sich den Acer mit 1920x1080 mal selbst ansehen. Ich habe jetzt auch nur in einer Bewertung gelesen, dass diese Auflösung bei einem 27 Zoll unscharf ist, speziell bei Texten. Erfahrung habe ich da keine zu ...


----------



## Kyragan (14. November 2011)

Immer dran denken: Je größer der Monitor/der TV umso weiter sollte man weg sitzen. Deswegen relativiert sichs in Sachen Auflösung bei so großen Displays eh schnell. Man sollte bei Auflösungen über HD nur sicher sein, dass der PC, der dafür sorgt ein Bild auf dem Monitor anzuzeigen auch gut genug ist um flüssige Bilder auf den Schirm zu zaubern.

Die 27 Zöller iMacs haben im übrigen auch Widescreen Displays, sprich 16:9. Wo Apple bei mir immer noch ein Stein im Brett hat, sind die MacBooks, die alle noch auf 16:10 setzen (<3).


----------



## Balluardo (14. November 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Immer dran denken: Je größer der Monitor/der TV umso weiter sollte man weg sitzen.




Das wären 90 - 120 cm die ich weg sitze von dem Monitor. Müsste doch passen ...?


----------



## mristau (14. November 2011)

Das Apple Display kostet aber auch 1000€ der erste gepostete mit "nur" 1920x1080 kostet 230€
Je höher die Auflösung, umso teurer ist eben das Display auch, aber unscharf wird nix, nur weils größer wird. Außer bei nem schlechten Display.

Das einzige was unterschiedlich ist, sind die dpi vom eigentlichen Display, bei 22" sind die eben höher als beim 27"
Sprich eine 200px Linie scheint auf nem 27" länger zu sein als bei nem 22"

Mein Bruder hat ein 27" von LG, inkl. Fernseher und bei 1920x1080 is da nix unscharf


----------



## Littlecool (15. November 2011)

Bei dem Apple ding zahlt man Thunderbold dazu 
Die Auflösung ist na klar geil  

Hab bisher auch kein anderes Display mit den Farben gesehen 

Arbeite mit dem Thunderbold Display + 27" iMac mid 2011 

Ab 2560x1440 und höher, geht es auch Preislich Stark nach oben..... Bei dem Apple ding braucht man halt für zb Notebooks nur noch ein kabel anzuschließen... und das andere ist der Magsafe Stecker 


Ausm Kopf fällt mir Dell UltraSharp U2711 ein. Kostet halt auch 500€+ 


Aber ob man nun nen 27" Bildschirm hat, der "nur" 1080p hat, oder einen 27" mit 2560x1440.... das macht einen riesen unterschied. Der Unterschied zwischen den "kleinem" 27" @2560x1440 und dem 30" 2560x1600 ist ja auch nomma riesig, wenn auch nicht so riesig


----------



## mristau (15. November 2011)

Es gibt den Apple auch ohne Thunderbolt, kostet dasselbe, aber Thunderbolt allein macht ein Display nicht 100% teurer ^^

Das gepostete 27" mit 2560x1440 von Dell hat auch nur ~500&#8364; gekostet ^^

Bei größerer Auflösung hat man natürlich auch dementsprechend mehr Platz auf dem Desktop.
Ich seh das bei mir mit meinem 21,5" auch, habe einen der damals wenigen unter 22" mit 1920x1080, die meisten hatten da ja nur 1680x1050

Die Panels kosten eben in der Herstellung quasi proportional zur Anzahl Bildpunkte, also je höher die Auflösung, bzw. auch kleiner der pixelabstand ist.


Aber jedenfalls qualitativ hat man keinen Nachteil mit einem 27" das 1920x1080 liefert, gegenüber einem mit 2560x1440, vorausgesetzt man kauft kein Noname Display


----------



## ohh (15. November 2011)

glaube noch kein spiel gesehen zu haben, bei dem man über full hd eine auflösung auswählen kann,ich denke so ab 24" hörts langsam auf, ich hock mich ja auch nich en meter vorm 46" tv- ab dem punkt vo man den kopf bewegen muss, um alles sehn zu können , machts glaub ich keinen spass mehr.
noch eins auch wenns für spiele ne höhere auflösung als full hd gibt muss man immer schaun ob der pc das auch mitmacht.
ich habe momentan einen noch relativ neun 22" irgendwann man denk ich werd ich mir, wenn das mit dem 3d richtig ausgereift is, einen 24" zulegen, aber mehr is sicher nich ratsam
zum arbeiten , oder wie auch immer, sind 2 kleinere monitore immernoch besser.


----------



## Littlecool (15. November 2011)

ohh schrieb:


> glaube noch kein spiel gesehen zu haben, bei dem man über full hd eine auflösung auswählen kann,ich denke so ab 24" hörts langsam auf, ich hock mich ja auch nich en meter vorm 46" tv- ab dem punkt vo man den kopf bewegen muss, um alles sehn zu können , machts glaub ich keinen spass mehr.
> noch eins auch wenns für spiele ne höhere auflösung als full hd gibt muss man immer schaun ob der pc das auch mitmacht.
> ich habe momentan einen noch relativ neun 22" irgendwann man denk ich werd ich mir, wenn das mit dem 3d richtig ausgereift is, einen 24" zulegen, aber mehr is sicher nich ratsam
> zum arbeiten , oder wie auch immer, sind 2 kleinere monitore immernoch besser.



Natürlich kannst du ned höher als 1920x1080 gehen, wenn du nur nen 1920x1080 Bildschirm hast 
(Jaja Downsampling blabla)

Natürlich muss man schaun ob das der pc mitmacht bei 2560x1440... aber wenn man genug geld hat um so einen Bildschirm zum zocken zu holen, dann hat man sicher auch kein 400&#8364; PC... zum !ZOCKEN! Haben bei uns auch Mac minis mit ner HD6630 stehen die an nem 30" Cinema HD Display hängen, da man dort keine großartige Grafik Leistung braucht.

Kann selber nur zu nem 27" auf 2560x1440 oder 1600 empfehlen.... Preislich ist das halt ne sache für sich.... man sollte aber schon schauen, dass es nicht gerade der Billigste ist. 
Der Dell den viele gepostet haben ist sicher ne gute lösung....

Zum Zocken... vorallem für MMO´s ist so ein Bildschirm natürlich nurnoch geil 
Bei FPS spielen, ist es nett aber die 6ms sind mir nen bisschen zu lahm  und es schaut fast wie 1080p aus.


----------



## mristau (15. November 2011)

Es kommt immer auch darauf an, was man damit macht, fürs Arbeiten am PC kann man sicher sagen je größer desto besser, ebenso bei der Auflösung. Mehr als 30" wird man zwar privat sicher nicht brauchen, aber jedenfalls 27" lohnt sich schon.

Fürs Spielen allein lohnt es sich meist weniger, dafür braucht man nicht unbedingt so große Einzelmonitore, da find ich das persönlich besser, etwa 3 Monitore nebeneinander ^^

Ich werd immer wieder "neidisch" wenn ich so nen Arbeitsplatz von nem Wertpapierhändler seh mit 2x2 30" Monitoren 

Würde aber sagen, man braucht nicht unbedingt 27" oder 2560x1440, aber wenn man es haben möchte und sich leisten kann, kann man den auch gut benutzen, wäre anders wenn man sich nen 40" Plasma als PC Monitor hinstellen mag, also ab ner gewissen Größe isses halt unsinn


----------



## Balluardo (15. November 2011)

Ich denke, ich muss mir mal einen im Mediamarkt ansehen um einen Eindruck zu gewinnen. 

Derzeit habe ich einen 19 Zoll von Acer, der mit einer Auflösung von 1152 X 864 läuft und ich bin damit zufrieden. Vielleicht ist mein Anspruch also gar nicht so hoch? Nachdem ich mich im Zuge des Threads mit der Auflösung beschäftigt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich diesen Monitor auch auf 1280 x 1024 laufen lassen könnte. 

Da ich bislang mit den 1152 x 864 sehr zufrieden gewesen bin, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich mit 1920x1080 auf 27 Zoll ganz glücklich bin. Was angesichts des verlockenden Preises beim Acer ziemlich wünschenswert wäre.  
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. November 2011)

Ich habe auch den 27" iMac und habe mal kurz auf FullHD umgestellt und muss sagen... NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE Ich glaube so schnell habe ich noch nie meine Auflösung umgestellt wie vor 2 Sekunden von FullHD auf 2560x1440.

Aber bedenke: Einmal so einen Display und du willst nie wieder etwas anders. Am Anfang habe ich mir die Fenster immer vors Gesicht gezogen, weil die Größe so ungewohnt war. Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit ist das wirklich sehr geil.

Vielleicht solltest du im Mediamarkt wirklich in der Apple Abteilung gucken. Da kannst du dir sicher sein, dass du die Auflösung auch runter stellen kannst. Solltest du wirklich mehr über das Ding wissen wollen, würde ich dir aber einen Retail Store oder vielleicht sogar direkt einen Apple Store (Ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst) raten. Die Mediamarkt Typen sind meistens Pfeifen.


----------



## Kyragan (18. November 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den 27" iMac und habe mal kurz auf FullHD umgestellt und muss sagen... NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE Ich glaube so schnell habe ich noch nie meine Auflösung umgestellt wie vor 2 Sekunden von FullHD auf 2560x1440.



Was daran liegt, dass das Display dann nicht mehr in der nativen Auflösung läuft, versucht zu interpolieren und deshalb das Bild unscharf wird. Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen 27-Zoll 2560x1440 auf FullHD laufen zu lassen und 27-Zoll mit nativ FullHD. Das ist definitiv NICHT zu vergleichen.


----------



## LeWhopper (20. November 2011)

Thorgan78 schrieb:


> Man müsste sich den Acer mit 1920x1080 mal selbst ansehen. Ich habe jetzt auch nur in einer Bewertung gelesen, dass diese Auflösung bei einem 27 Zoll unscharf ist, speziell bei Texten. Erfahrung habe ich da keine zu ...



Ich bin von einem 22 (1680 x 1050, 16:10) Alter Monitor auf einen 26 (1920 x 1200, 16:10) Jetziger Monitor umgestiegen. Wenn man das erste mal da vor sitzt, dann weis man erst mal nicht wohin mit den Augen. 

Aber vor allem beim Spielen finde ich es jetzt eigentlich sehr angenehm so einen großen Monitor zu haben.
Außerdem benutze ich meinen auch um mit den Konsolen drauf zu spielen.

Ist eben alles gewöhnungssache.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. November 2011)

Nur zur Info:

Beide Samsung-Monitore sind 16:10 Monitore. Das ist eines der besten Formate, was es gibt.


----------



## LeWhopper (21. November 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> 
> Beide Samsung-Monitore sind 16:10 Monitore. Das ist eines der besten Formate, was es gibt.



Gefixt. Ich hatte irgendwie da eben mein Gehirn auf Standby


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich bin von einem 22 (1680 x 1050, 16:10) Alter Monitor auf einen 26 (1920 x 1200, 16:10) Jetziger Monitor umgestiegen. Wenn man das erste mal da vor sitzt, dann weis man erst mal nicht wohin mit den Augen.
> 
> Aber vor allem beim Spielen finde ich es jetzt eigentlich sehr angenehm so einen großen Monitor zu haben.
> Außerdem benutze ich meinen auch um mit den Konsolen drauf zu spielen.
> ...



Das kann ich unterstreichen... anfangs war die Full HD Auflösung recht ungewohnt, mittlerweile möcht ichs nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Balluardo (22. November 2011)

Heute war ich mal im Mediamarkt, um mir den Unterschied anzusehen. In vom Mediamarkt gewohnter Servicequalität, war es natürlich nicht möglich den einzig aufgebauten 27 Zoll Display aus der obersten Reihe mal näher zu betrachten. Anstatt dessen lief eine Dauerwerbung für "Mario Kart", welche auf allen Displays gleich bescheiden wirkte. 

Also habe ich den Tipp aus dem Thread aufgenommen und bin zur Apple-Ecke rüber. Dort habe ich mir am 27 Zoll Schirm ein Pages Dokument aufgemacht und anschließend mit der Auflösung gespielt. An diesem Monitor war der Unterschied von [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]2560x1440 zu [/font]1920x1080 wirklich evident. Dahertendiere ich momentan wirklich zu dem etwas teurerem Dell Monitor. Schade, den würde ich gerne auch mal real betrachten.


----------

